# Andy Samberg, the lonely island.



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Have y'all heard of Andy Samberg and his comedy troupe? It's called the lonely island and they are freakin hilarious. They do skits for snl and i'm addicted to their youtube channel. Check out these vids they are funny. But not to loud if you are at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 "I'm on a boat" features t-pain and "Like a boss" has seth rogen.


YouTube - I'm On A Boat (ft. T-Pain) - Album Version


YouTube - Jizz In My Pants

YouTube - Like A Boss (ft. Seth Rogen) - Uncensored Version


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 30, 2009)

hahah I love Andy Samberg I think he is hilarious. The I'm On a Boat video is so freaking funny. I havent seen the others but  I will watch them later i bet theyre funny


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_hahah I love Andy Samberg I think he is hilarious. The I'm On a Boat video is so freaking funny. I havent seen the others but I will watch them later i bet theyre funny_

 
My fave is "Jizz in my pants" as bad as that sounds.
They totally nail the euro/techno vibe haha.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 30, 2009)

I love the Lonely Island. Whenever my teachers weren't looking at school, I'd be watching the Lonely Island on youtube. (That, or looking up Dan Quayle quotes.) My favorite is the Backseatsman YouTube - The Backseatsman


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Haha, the backseatsmen. "Your ASHAMED of MEEEE!"
My boyfriend looks at me like i'm a effin idiot when i'm at the computer laughing. He doesn't get the backseatsmen, he thinks it's creepy.
Have you seen "The bing bong brothers?"
It's making fun of the ying yang twins.

YouTube - Bing Bong Brothers


----------



## Asela88 (May 30, 2009)

FREAKING HILARIOUS!!!..i cant watch the mtv movie awards andy is gonna be hosting it should be great..jizz in my pants is my favorite also lol


----------



## statusmode (May 30, 2009)

love them!!!  the I'm on a boat video is hilarious but my favorite has to be Jizz in my pants lol ''she looked at me, that's when she said it- looked me dead in the eye 'that's cash or credit?'" hahaha I'm so easily amused i love it
does anyone else agree that the stylist for Jizz in my pants video did an A+ job? I love what the boys wear!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2009)

I'm in love with all three of them! I have about 5 of their songs on my ipod and it's cool to see them get a little bit of fame now.


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_love them!!! the I'm on a boat video is hilarious but my favorite has to be Jizz in my pants lol ''she looked at me, that's when she said it- looked me dead in the eye 'that's cash or credit?'" hahaha I'm so easily amused i love it
does anyone else agree that the stylist for Jizz in my pants video did an A+ job? I love what the boys wear!!_

 
I know, right?
The clothes are awesome and I LOVE Andy's faux hawk. God he's gorgeous. Even making ridiculous "O" faces haha. And Jorma is too cute as well. He is the one in the grocery store.


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm in love with all three of them! I have about 5 of their songs on my ipod and it's cool to see them get a little bit of fame now._

 
I have vids on my blackberry. I've watched them so many times I shouldn't still love them but I do.


----------



## staceb1990 (May 30, 2009)

Have you seen the movie that they made, "Hot Rod"? That was hillarious too


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Have you seen the movie that they made, "Hot Rod"? That was hillarious too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nooooo! I am glad that you reminded me though, i really need to see it. & I am stoked about him hosting mtv awards tomorrow night. I already have my dvr set


----------



## User35 (May 30, 2009)

holy crap Im on a boat is my new summer theme song....lol Im gonna download that ! Its gonna rock in Havasu and my Mexican cruise this summer. lol !!!


----------



## staceb1990 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Nooooo! I am glad that you reminded me though, i really need to see it. & I am stoked about him hosting mtv awards tomorrow night. I already have my dvr set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm so excited about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A random thing that I just found out the other day is that he's dating Joanna Newsom, whose one of my absolute favorite musicians ever


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_I know, right?
The clothes are awesome and I LOVE Andy's faux hawk. God he's gorgeous. Even making ridiculous "O" faces haha. And Jorma is too cute as well. He is the one in the grocery store._

 
He has a really handsome face but the fact that he's so dorky just makes him even hotter to me.
I can't believe Jorma is in his 30s. He looks 15 years old! He's too cute.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_Nooooo! I am glad that you reminded me though, i really need to see it. & I am stoked about him hosting mtv awards tomorrow night. I already have my dvr set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've been looking forward to this years awards because of him.
Those "For Your Consideration" videos are hilarious. 
My fave:
YouTube - Andy Samberg - MTV Movie Awards 2009 Best Fight Slaughter Shack


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2009)

I love the lonely island!  My favorite is the "I'm on a boat" one!


----------



## tara_hearts (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieR429* 

 
_holy crap Im on a boat is my new summer theme song....lol Im gonna download that ! Its gonna rock in Havasu and my Mexican cruise this summer. lol !!!_

 
that will be awesome. My fave part is Andy goin "I'm on a boat aaaand it's goin fast aaaand I got a nautical themed pashmina afghan." Haha how randomn.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_I'm so excited about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A random thing that I just found out the other day is that he's dating Joanna Newsom, whose one of my absolute favorite musicians ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Lucky girl. I think it's really cool she's plays the celtic harp. Very different.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_He has a really handsome face but the fact that he's so dorky just makes him even hotter to me.
I can't believe Jorma is in his 30s. He looks 15 years old! He's too cute.


I've been looking forward to this years awards because of him.
Those "For Your Consideration" videos are hilarious. _

 
I Know his dorkiness attracts me more then anything. Like I saw him on "I love you man" and I was like ok he's cute.. then i saw jizz in my pants and I was like... I'm in love. Haha. Jorma looks 15 but i'd totally nail him. 

Oooh & my fave 'for your consideration ' is the villian one, where he has the big mustache and top hat and gives the girl a basket of puppies. Rofl.

YouTube - For Your Consideration: "Gentle Dismemberment"


----------



## staceb1990 (May 30, 2009)

Oh, Jorma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's probably my favorite, although I love them all. I just love it when he dances (and Bill Hader is always there to shake his head)


YouTube - Jorm dances to Arcade Fire


----------



## tara_hearts (May 31, 2009)

hahaha Jorm does the wildest dance. His scrawny butt is cute as ever doing it though. Haha I dont know how Bill Hader keeps a straight face. & Why is Jorm in his boxers? I get the feeling he doesn't ever wear alot of clothes. Have you seen the vid wear he has no pants on? Lmao


----------



## staceb1990 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tara_hearts* 

 
_hahaha Jorm does the wildest dance. His scrawny butt is cute as ever doing it though. Haha I dont know how Bill Hader keeps a straight face. & Why is Jorm in his boxers? I get the feeling he doesn't ever wear alot of clothes. Have you seen the vid wear he has no pants on? Lmao_

 

Haha, on the behind the scenes for Hot Rod he runs around with no pants and scares everybody


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 1, 2009)

^^I love The Lonely Island. I have Incredibad on my ipod and it's a source of constant amusement for me. I'll be on the train on my way to work then suddenly burst out laughing when one of the songs comes up. And I can't keep the songs out of my head!! I'll be falling asleep and suddenly think "A boombox is not a toooyyy" lol.

Mother Lover is definitely my favorite song at the moment. That's just too damn funnnny. >_<

Justin Timberlake (Mother Lover) Saturday Night Live


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^^I love The Lonely Island. I have Incredibad on my ipod and it's a source of constant amusement for me. I'll be on the train on my way to work then suddenly burst out laughing when one of the songs comes up. And I can't keep the songs out of my head!! I'll be falling asleep and suddenly think "A boombox is not a toooyyy" lol.

Mother Lover is definitely my favorite song at the moment. That's just too damn funnnny. >_<

Justin Timberlake (Mother Lover) Saturday Night Live_

 

Dude I totally hear them in my head 24/7. I was trying to sleep last night (I'm kind of an insomniac it takes me hours to fall asleep) and the whole time I was laying there I was thinking "they have to change it to 'all up under the covers day' " haha
mother lovers is the shizz. I wish my b/f and friends appreciated the humor as much as my specktra friends


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 1, 2009)

Haha I just watched them all, they're so freaking funny! Jizz in my pants is soooo funny, just the outfits alone had me cracking up. And tara_hearts, no joke I did the same thing last night. I couldn't sleep so I was up till 1:30am watching them! Mother lover is one of my favs too.


----------



## tara_hearts (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_Haha I just watched them all, they're so freaking funny! Jizz in my pants is soooo funny, just the outfits alone had me cracking up. And tara_hearts, no joke I did the same thing last night. I couldn't sleep so I was up till 1:30am watching them! Mother lover is one of my favs too._

 
hahaha glad i'm not the only one


----------



## urbanD0LL (Jun 1, 2009)

rotfl they are hilarious . another funny one is Ras Trent , thats the first one I saw and then discovered the ones you posted .


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2009)

I generally think Andy Samberg is corny as hell but he does have some funny skits.  But, could they have said fuck, motherfucker, or motherfucking any more in that I'm On A Boat video?


----------



## Rennah (Jun 2, 2009)

I like Natalie's Rap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but yeah, their whole album is fun!


----------



## statusmode (Jun 5, 2009)

Did anybody watch the movie awards? After mentioning Megan Fox she just gave him death stare and he said "you wanna get out of here? no?? alright, you're ugly.." hahah


----------

